
Atlassian adds free tiers for Jira and Confluence - ausjke
https://www.computerworld.com/article/3435838/atlassian-adds-free-tiers-for-jira-and-confluence.html
======
ausjke
[https://taiga.io/](https://taiga.io/) is an open source version for agile,
not sure how good it is.

------
baud147258
I though the free tiers, at least for Jira, was downloading the trial version
and updating the trial code every month

------
meh2frdf
Yeah and just jacked up the price by 70% for existing customers!

Terrible service, terrible pricing!

